# Stop Sobbing About Free Music Downloads



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"First I'd like to express an opinion that probably will not be very popular but which oozes with truth. In the early '60's when I was recording, records were thought of as a tool to help promote live performances. The live performances were the main revenue stream and the records were just promotional tools to get people to come see the shows. Somewhere this mode of thinking got turned upside down. Consequently in years hence, record companies, producers, et. all, have made recordings, hoping to profit from the sale of those recordings alone, regardless of whether or not the artist could ever pull it off live. This did some things to the music business that weren't very healthy. First it made available to the general public, music of artists who may or may not be good live performers; almost anyone can make a good recording with enough cut-ins and loops. And... it made music by groups of players who never ever intended to perform that music live, and who may or may not have ever been able to get along with each other long enough to really sustain any kind of a road show."
http://www.counterpunch.org/ely12102008.html


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Somewhat talented musicians are pumping out music in a time warp fashion with technology ,they shouldn't be called musicians they should be called electronically based composers.


----------

